# Does your dog go THUD!



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just curious if it is a breed thing...

When Sonar goes to lay down he just throws himself on the ground and makes a loud THUD noise. It's not as bad as it used to be, but sometimes the THUD is so loud! :wild:

Just wondering if anyone else has a GSD does this?


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

My two males usually let out big groans as they lay down.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh also falls in a big thud. Seems as though it would hurt but he lets out a big sigh so it must not.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Gunnar does the same thing. 1/2 a spin, sigh and THUD. It's funny most of the time, but when he does it at 3:00 a.m., it can get old.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes! Panzer drops with a thud too. I feel bad when he's really tired, but still insists on following me. Up, thud, up, thud. . .


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If Hondo is on a slippery surface, like in the kitchen, he'll sit on his butt, then let his two front legs slide out in front of him. Here is the weird part. When he was a puppy he did this and we'd laugh at him...every time. So now when he does it he watches us as if to say, "Watch me! Watch me!" and when he hits the ground he wags his tail - expecting us to laugh....and we still do. 

When he is outside and lays down he'll thud himself against the sliding glass door. If in the bedroom, he'll thud himself against the bedroom door.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep both my GSDs do that. My great Dane spins around 5-6 times before he lays down.
Not only does Sasha make the thud sound but sometimes she plops down then flips a somersault to lay on her back.
Silly dogs


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

This is funny! My guy lets out a big sigh then "THUD"! He even does it on the hard tile in the kitchen, seems as though it would hurt?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

That's too funny. Sonar will follow me around too and up, thud, up, thud...lol. 

My husky is so quiet, then we got the loud trouble maker...haha

and yes, I woke up one night thinking someone was trying to break in...nope just Sonar finding a new spot to lay. :shocked:


----------



## babylicky (May 9, 2011)

Yes! My boy does the thud everytime with a groan but my girl is very graceful...lol


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Must be typical for Shepherds, cuz my previous GSD Shadow used to do that with a big groan then heavy sigh and now my little 5 month old does the 'flop' too! It's so loud in his crate that it sounds like he's body slamming himself in an effort to escape, but he's just getting comfortable. I don't believe they outgrow it either


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Alice does, in her crate it sounds like she's been shot. She just collaspes.
We call it "lead butt syndrome"
It's really funny when she can't find just the right spot, so she'll get up and move three feet and THUD again. Complete with geriatric grizzly bear sound effects.

What tha...???? Wass wrong with where you just were? Seems like a lot of work to me.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Totally! Xander does that when he lays down. THUD followed by a big sigh and then if he has to roll over or move a big groan. LOL :rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had alot of "thudders",,Masi usually hits the bed so it's much quieter


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, our Thor is almost 6 months, and his thuds are lound and you can feel them on the wooden floors.....:crazy:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Echo drops like a lead balloon! Usually this is followed by a loud (sarcastic??) sigh.


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's unanimous.........It's a Shepherd thing.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Yup Molly does it too and I hate it because we have tile throughout and I think it surely can't be good for her.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

tonkatuff81 said:


> It's unanimous.........It's a Shepherd thing.


Sorry, Abby is silent. She comes into the room and lays down and we don't hear a thing. She comes and goes like a ghost. We are always looking down and either finding her there or wondering where she is.
Oh, by the way, my hearing is perfect.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Thor does the THUD when he is going to lay down and relax, sometimes with the big groan, sometimes not. It often seems as if he has been shot by an invisible bullet :crazy:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota drops to the ground like a ton of bricks. Loud enough that you have to look to see what happened, then it's like oh she just layed down. She's also is a big sigher, kids got attitude. I always ask her to lay down to get her food and she does then lets out this sigh, like "ok, I will, are you happy now".


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Riggs does, but we attributed that to his HD and bad knees/elbows.

Thor doesn't but makes grunting sounds like he's just ran a marathon.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

YES!!! Lacey runs, stops in front of you and it's almost like someone pulls her legs from under her. I thought it would hurt her, and I asked. I just got a HUMPH, and a head cocked sideways looking at me like im crazy.


----------

